# Disney princesses and media



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Heard about some criticism in regards to the media, and I just wonder if anyone takes them seriously. E.G.:


















Do they really portray such a bad image/example for our daughters? Also my daughter's latest craze:









Now she wants blonde hair like mummy and runs around pretending to do magic :scratchhead:

I liked her better when she wanted to be Mulan! I don't know, I watch everything with my daughter, and for certain films I just cover her eyes. How should I guide her through these experiences with film?

Quite frankly I'm not very fussed, I let my ex do most of the disciplining and I play good cop - always have been this way. Still, it's becoming obvious my daughter is following after mum more nowadays


----------



## Blanca (Jul 25, 2008)

I don't think there's anything wrong with portraying the power of beauty; it does exist. But you can always provide balance with other sources.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

True, but she's taken more of a liking to the princesses =/


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

My 7 year old daughter likes the Disney princesses, too. She also likes movies like Resident Evil. She likes watching Tattoo Nightmares and the like. Your daughter is only 4? Don't worry about it. She's not going to become Cinderella, Snow White, Ariel, Aurora, Elsa, Jasmine, Belle, etc. Jut like my 5 year old son isn't going to become Iron Man, Lightning McQueen, or any other cartoon character he likes to watch.


----------



## Blanca (Jul 25, 2008)

I feel your pain. I don't want my daughter to like the disney princesses, either. But I think all you can do is try and help give her opportunities to be who she wants to be by presenting a wide rage of interests and letting her decide. If she's happy being a disney princess then that is what matters. After all, it is her happiness that is most important. I'm sure as she gets older her interests will change, but if not, as long as she is happy that is what matters.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

=/ 

I'm happy with her being whoever she wants as long as its not negative; like heck I don't want her to grow up princessy/spoiled/thinking that beauty is everything/etc

Not the way to make daddy proud >.<!


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

RandomDude said:


> =/
> 
> I'm happy with her being whoever she wants as long as its not negative; like heck I don't want her to grow up princessy/spoiled/thinking that beauty is everything/etc
> 
> Not the way to make daddy proud >.<!


RD, trust me on this one. Just because she likes the princesses now, it doesn't mean that's how she's going to turn out. 
Her tastes are likely to change... A LOT...over the years. I liked the princesses when I was little. I'm not spoiled by any stretch of the imagination lol. I don't spoil my daughter, nor does my sister spoil her daughter. They don't expect to have everything handed to them, nor do they think that beauty is the only thing of value. Just teach her what IS of value, like intelligence, integrity, etc.


----------



## Homemaker_Numero_Uno (Jan 18, 2011)

How old is she? Can she see movies like Lord of the Rings and Hunger Games? If not, as soon as she's old enough make sure she's well rounded with her media. Kill Bill, maybe not til she's 16 at least. 

Also, if she likes having a wand and a sort of fairy costume, enroll her in fencing. It's an awesome sport for a young lady who is interested in castles and stuff like that. A princess needs to be able to defend her turf when her knight is out hunting grouse in his game preserve...

Archery is another sport that is very appealing to young ladies. Even in Mongolia this is big with women. 

And of course, equestrian, try barrel racing and lasso/rope handling.

Skate boarding is another good gender bending sport, along with mountain biking and rock climbing (indoor or outdoors with a guide.)

Orienteering is also quite fun.

A girl scout troop that focuses on these types of skills and others might be a good idea. 

My daughter also wanted to be blond and went through this phase of girl girl stuff. She outgrew it. I was worried for a while, but she had older brothers and a mom who likes all of the activities listed above, plus camping, canoeing, skiing/boarding etc. 

Now I have a hard time getting her to change her socks and the only thing she wants to wave around is a foam sword to play fighting with her brother and his friend. She cleans up fairly well though, in a pinch.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

She no longer has any interest in those activities, instead she's giving me a loose wrist hanging out with her =/ All the dressups and makeups. She's already equestrian - she used to follow after daddy, and sure she still does but she just seems... alot more girly nowadays. Fencing/archery/martial arts she has no interest in. Ex does MA but doesn't seem to be influencing her to join.

Maybe I should have just said yes to ex in regards to having another child (who could have been her brother, inject some testorome into her lifestyle!) - but I got paranoid about having another girl instead and being outnumbered 3 to 1

She isn't shy at all and is abit of a 'queen' amongst the kids at her school/church, mostly girls however, the boys she teases and sometimes makes them cry (like WTF?!). Oh well, at least she isn't kissing them anymore like before. She is quite emotionally sturdy for her age however, she rarely cries, despite mum/dad/living in 2 homes - if anything I'm proud of her for that.

Still, I always thought she would have become my little Xena, but now... I dunno =/


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Maricha75 said:


> RD, trust me on this one. Just because she likes the princesses now, it doesn't mean that's how she's going to turn out.
> Her tastes are likely to change... A LOT...over the years. I liked the princesses when I was little. I'm not spoiled by any stretch of the imagination lol. I don't spoil my daughter, nor does my sister spoil her daughter. They don't expect to have everything handed to them, nor do they think that beauty is the only thing of value. Just teach her what IS of value, like intelligence, integrity, etc.


Hope so, but I'm worried as she's my only child I guess
If I fail to raise just ONE kid right - I'll never forgive myself

Besides I've already failed to keep a promise to her that us 3 (me/her/mum) would always be together, so I want to make up by raising her right


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

RandomDude said:


> Hope so, but I'm worried as she's my only child I guess
> If I fail to raise just ONE kid right - I'll never forgive myself
> 
> Besides I've already failed to keep a promise to her that us 3 (me/her/mum) would always be together, so I want to make up by raising her right


RD, my other sister has only one daughter. She is 6 years old and likes fairies, princesses, and beating up boys. My 13 year old niece is fluent in sarcasm, and she started out liking Disney princesses. Now, thinking of my 6 year old niece, she is more into princesses and fairies than my daughter, but my daughter is more girly. My sister is divorced and will be remarrying this summer.

You know, if she likes prncesses, try Sofia the First. She is a little girl whose mother married the king and she moved into the palace. Sofia talks to animals, actual conversations. And she pushes boundaries about what is reserved for girls vs boys. It's a cartoon show on Disney. Give it a shot. Worst case scenario, she doesn't like it.


----------



## lifeistooshort (Mar 17, 2013)

I liked Disney princesses growing up, but I also liked soccer and track. They're just movies, and kids go through a lot of phases, so I wouldn't worry about it.
These days Mulan is my favorite Disney movie ever and I have sons who could care less.
Just teach her to be the best person she can be and let the phases pass.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

My daughter doesn't beat up boys, she just makes them cry by making fun of them (which I heard complaints about with other parents - though I reckon they raise their kids too soft as I talked to my daughter and she's just being cute/teasy IMO)

Sofia the First eh? Alright, something to watch with my daughter indoors today due to the weather



lifeistooshort said:


> I liked Disney princesses growing up, but I also liked soccer and track. They're just movies, and kids go through a lot of phases, so I wouldn't worry about it.
> These days Mulan is my favorite movie ever and I have sons who could care less.
> Just teach her to be the best person she can be and let the phases pass.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I hope tis just a phase!


----------



## Happyfamily (Apr 15, 2014)

Typical inane reversal-of-causality nonsense.

Movies do not cause people to prefer beauty. It is people preferring beauty that causes beauty to be in movies.


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

I understand where you're coming from here. It sets girls up for the whole "some day my knight will save me" routine. Not fair to them, or the men in their lives later on down the road.

OTOH, some of the alternatives out there (Bratz)...*shudder*


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

Also, on the subject of Disney Princesses--whatever happened to Esmeralda? Anyone? Anyone?


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Happyfamily said:


> Typical inane reversal-of-causality nonsense.
> 
> Movies do not cause people to prefer beauty. It is people preferring beauty that causes beauty to be in movies.


We're talking kids here remember? Not adults

Regardless beauty is one thing, having their worth determined by it is another



Fozzy said:


> I understand where you're coming from here. It sets girls up for the whole "some day my knight will save me" routine. Not fair to them, or the men in their lives later on down the road.
> 
> OTOH, some of the alternatives out there (Bratz)...*shudder*


That's what I'm afraid of =/


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

> *Fozzy said: *I understand where you're coming from here. It sets girls up for the whole "some day my knight will save me" routine. Not fair to them, or the men in their lives later on down the road.


For whatever it is worth... I was a Tom boy.. thought barbies were the dumbest thing ever....how BORING.....







....I'd rather ride bikes, make mudd pies, climb trees and play in the creek.. Never cared about Disney Princesses in the least...never even thought about them... 

But I was still a Big Romantic (probably the worst on this forum!).... and yeah.. dreamed of finding a good man.. 


I mean, No, he wasn't riding on a White Horse... Hell, he was even a NICE GUY! You know.. just talk to your daughter about the realities of life.. the good, the bad.. and the Ugly ...so she keeps her feet on the ground..nothing wrong with a little fantasy in the movies.. 

We, as parents, just counter that with giving them a firm foundation...using examples in our lives.. obviously LOOKS has nothing on *character* ... wouldn't you say.. I often talk to our kids about what is the most important things in choosing friends, and LOVE.. and again.. this is character...how you treat other people.. our kids need to know this is far more important than LOOKS... 

Just point them to how Hollywood stars live their lives.. there goes the Fairy Tale to hell...look a those lifestyles ..what a mess people make of their lives, in bed and out of bed with each other, divorces rampant.... I think the Fairy Tale in Disney is a little more Honorable in comparison. 

I'd be more concerned with little girls thinking all the men out there have right intentions... but to slash her hopes that she can find a good one.. why do that ?? 

And teach our sons to be GOOD MEN....while we're at it...


----------



## Happyfamily (Apr 15, 2014)

RandomDude said:


> We're talking kids here remember? Not adults


So? You're their father. Disney has no say over you.


----------



## over20 (Nov 15, 2013)

RandomDude said:


> Hope so, but I'm worried as she's my only child I guess
> If I fail to raise just ONE kid right - I'll never forgive myself
> 
> Besides I've already failed to keep a promise to her that us 3 (me/her/mum) would always be together, so I want to make up by raising her right


Oh friend don't be so hard on yourself. From reading your posts here on TAM you are making every effort to learn how to be a wonderful dad to your little sweetie. I am sure she will grow up to adore you.


----------

